# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-17М4 в 1/48

## Д.Срибный

Похожая ситуация как с МиГ-31.
Не было ни гроша - да вдруг алтын ))
В 48м масштабе многие годы был доступен только один древний набор от KP. Модель в принципе, достаточно точная, из недостатков - рыхлый пластик, плохая собираемость.

Сейчас вышли сразу две модели китайских производителей - Kitty Hawk и HobbyBoss.
Как я понял, обе не без недостатков, особенно, по части соответствия прототипу.
И все же, может кто держал их в руках? Какая из трех лучшая на сегодняшний день по совокупности параметров?
Чтоб можно было получить удовольствие от постройки и сделать модель похожуб на прототип?

----------


## FLOGGER

Дмитрий, а почему бы не заглянуть сюда? http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_66599.html

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо, сюда я заглядывал.
Хотелось бы обобщить сравнительные данные всех трех наборов. Достоинства и недостатки сразу всех трех в виде сравнительной таблицы, например. Чтобы сразу было видно, что выбирать )

----------


## FLOGGER

"На нашей пятой швейной фабрике такое вряд-ли кто сошьет..." :Smile:   Хотя, может, кто и сподобится.

----------


## GK21

Прошу прощения, что не совсем по данной теме ). В свое время очень внимательно следил за тем, не появилось ли что-нибудь новенькое по этому же замечательному аппарату в масштабе 1:72, но, к большому сожалению, ничего, кроме многочисленных перепаковок очень грубо сработанной модели от "Пантеры" видеть не приходилось. Может быть кто-то подскажет, изменилась ли ситуация с этим вопросом в настоящее время? Особенно интересен М3.

----------


## Казанец

> Особенно интересен М3.


Ну тогда Моделсвит, наверное. Дороговат, конечно, зато с прибамбасами. Литники:
http://hobbypost.ru/product/sbornaya...modelsvit.html

----------


## GK21

> Ну тогда Моделсвит, наверное. Дороговат, конечно, зато с прибамбасами. Литники:
> Сборная модель 1:72 Су-17 М3 ModelSvit 72047 HobbyPost.ru


Благодарю за информацию! Обязательно посмотрю.

----------


## GK21

Модель, судя по имеющимся в сети описаниям и фотодеталировке, действительно заслуживает внимания, но вот найти ее в продаже на просторах инета пока, к сожалению, не удалось)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ищите в украинских магазинах.Например здесь

----------


## Д.Срибный

Небольшой обзор носового конуса для Су-17М3/4 от HAD Models для модели от Kitty Hawk.
Носовой конус для Су-17М3/4 от HAD Models в 1/48 — Моделизм

----------


## Д.Срибный

Удалось вчера отснять Су-22УМ3К - Су-22УМ3К ● Su-22UM3K (97 фотографий)
_Самолет из частной коллекции Piet Smeds (Нидерланды)._
_Бортовой номер: 98+16_
_Принадлежность: ВВС ФРГ (экс-ГДР б/н 138)_
_Самолет испытывался в испытательном центре люфтваффе в Рехлине. Самолет был перекрашен в камуфляж люфтваффе и сохранил его по сей день._

И Су-22М4 - http://walkarounds.ru/index.php/avia...ukhoi/su-22m4k (94 фотографии)
_Самолет из частной коллекции Piet Smeds (Нидерланды)._
_Бортовой номер: 25+41_
_Принадлежность: ВВС ФРГ (экс-ГДР б/н 743)_
_Самолет сохранил оригинальную окраску ВВС ГДР (за исключением зоны бортового номера)_

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Спасибо, сюда я заглядывал.
> Хотелось бы обобщить сравнительные данные всех трех наборов. Достоинства и недостатки сразу всех трех в виде сравнительной таблицы, например. Чтобы сразу было видно, что выбирать )


Дим, Киттихок народ считает что получше будет. Ветку на скале прогляди еще раз, там уже кто то распорками брюхо "лечит".

----------


## falcon

Здравствуйте!

Купил модель Моделсвит Су-17М3 в 72-м масштабе.
в наборе предлагается собрать только варианты с УР. 
Есть 2 ПТБ, 2 Р-60, 2 Х-29, 2 Х-25МЛ и 2 Х-23.
Т.е. предлагается подвесить 2 ПТБ, 2 Р-60 и пару ракет "воздух-земля".

Но у меня от других моделей остались бомбы ФАБ-500, ракеты С-24 и С-25ОФМ.

Такой вопрос - какие варианты реальных бомбовых нагрузок можно сделать из всего этого "добра", с использованием 2 ПТБ ? 

С уважением,
Александр

----------

